# Feeding guidelines....????



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Should a puppy be fed more or less than what is suggested on dog food bags? I have a 3 1/2 month old pup.... How many cups should he be eating per day?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The quantities on the bag are a general guideline, but that's all they are. You can start there and then adjust up or down depending on the condition of your puppy. 

Since the amount of calories per cup varies so much between brands, there is no one magic number of cups. Obviously, if you're comparing one that has 300 kcals per cup to another with 600 kcals per cup you'd feed half as much of the second food to deliver the same amount of nutrition as the first.


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

I go off of what the bag suggests and than I change it depending on how my dog is looking (too fat or too thin) or if their poop gets soft when I up their food I will lower it back down and see if that corrects the problem. My puppy is the same age and he eats about 3 and a 1/2 cups of the kirkland adult dog food and is at a good weight and is gaining properly.


----------

